# Cyberpunk Soundtracks



## Strangelette (Jan 28, 2014)

Cyberpunk Soundtracks for tabletop gaming launched this morning on Kickstarter!


----------



## Mecha.vs.Kaiju (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool, can you post a link?


----------



## booga69 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, I'd love a link so I can send them my money


----------



## Strangelette (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not allowed to post links, but you can find the Kickstarter by searching for "Cyberpunk Soundtracks"
The soundscapes are funded and entering the last week on Kickstarter now!  Thanks for listening!


----------

